# Happy Birthday Desertlites



## mikey (May 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bob. Hope you're enjoying your day.


----------



## erain (May 30, 2009)

Happy birthday Bob!!!  hope you have a great day and maybe throw a good smoke on. Thanks for all your help in the past year or so, it is truley apprecieted!!! Happy 39th bud from your friend from minnesota!!!


----------



## flash (May 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday. Its not right that I grow old alone


----------



## irishteabear (May 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bob!  I hope you get to do something you enjoy today.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 30, 2009)

Happy birthday Bob. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## DanMcG (May 30, 2009)

hey Bob Happy Birthday! at our age it ain't no big deal I know, but I still wish ya the best!!


----------



## travcoman45 (May 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bob! An many many more buddy!


----------



## daboys (May 30, 2009)

Happy B-day Bob. Hope your day is a great one. Have fun.


----------



## desertlites (May 30, 2009)

thanks guys and gals,worked part of the day but gonna get a grill on today-and Erain I been 39 14 times now-hehe. Happy Memorial Day Mikey.


----------



## alx (May 30, 2009)

Happy birthday and many more...Thanks for your help etc.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 30, 2009)

Happy B-Day


----------



## sumosmoke (May 30, 2009)

My dear friend, Bob, hope you have a WONDERFUL birthday! Many good wishes coming from your friend in FL


----------



## kingudaroad (May 30, 2009)

Happy birthday Bob!!


----------



## the iceman (May 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday from the Valley of the Sun. Here I got you something...


----------



## bassman (May 30, 2009)

Sorry I'm so late with the birthday wishes.  Better late than never, they say!  Happy birthday, Bob.


----------



## waysideranch (May 31, 2009)

Happy B-Day Bob.


----------



## ronp (May 31, 2009)

Hey Bob. Happy happy to you. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## richoso1 (May 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bob, enjoy you day my friend.


----------



## smoking gun (May 31, 2009)

hAPPY BIRTHDAY bOB hOPE IT WAS GREAT.


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 31, 2009)

I KNEW there was a good reason to log in here....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry I'm late with the Birthday wishes.

Hope you had a great day, buddy!!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## cajun_1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday  ...


----------



## grothe (Jun 1, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday Desertlites...hope ya had a great one!!


----------

